# Lettera all'amante di mio marito



## ciliegina (28 Marzo 2012)

Per me non è facile cancellare ogni cosa: tu vuoi farlo e devi farlo perché non credo ti faccia piacere pensare continuamente al tuo comportamento e a quello che ne è conseguito. ù
Qualche parola, io, invece voglio ancora dirtela, giusto per fugare quei pochi dubbi che ancora puoi avere.
Fatti un regalo: non pensare mai di essere una brava persona, abituati a vederti così come appari agli altri, come sei realmente, ti risparmierai delusioni inutili.
Con questo non voglio dire che tu sia una prostituta, no, questo è solo un aspetto che mostri volentieri del tuo carattere. Voglio dire che quello che ti frega è la consapevolezza della vita che hai e hai avuto. Misera, penosa. Lo so.
Avevi probabilmente grandi aspirazioni, amare e essere ricambiata da un uomo splendido, di forma e sostanza, avere un'esistenza felice, fatta delle cose che più ti piacciono (aspetta...mio marito cosa diceva che secondo avete in comune? scopare, mangiare e andare per locali?) E invece...Lo so, ti capisco, anzi provo a capirti, perché io nella vita ho avuto tutto quello per cui tu mi hai invidiata e per cui non hai resistito: dovevi averlo. Sì, mi sono convinta che tu sia stata mossa da un'invidia nei miei confornti, il famoso detto chi tiene denti non ha pane e viceversa. Non ti preoccupare, tu sei quella coi denti...quella perfetta, voglio dirtelo, potresti andare in crisi di astinenza.
Intanto io ho avuto per vent'anni il pane:G....
E se non mi sbaglio sei stata proprio tu a dirmi che eri molto presa da lui, che eri come una quindicenne ai primi amori, che non hai avuto remore a fare quello che hai fatto perché ti sentivi una donna single (e invece tranquillamente scopavi anche con tuo marito, detto da lui) che non vedevi armonia tra me e mio marito, per cui i tuoi problemi nell'affrontare tutto sono stati ZERO.
L'armonia, Ah! ma sai cosa significa? No, non ti sforzare. Sono io che non ne ho mai vista tra te e il tuo pseudo-marito. Un uomo e una donna intenti a vivere per se stessi, genitori degli stessi figli.
L'armonia si costruisce insieme, quella che è mancata tra me e mio marito non è stata causa delle stronzate che lui ha fatto, ma solo una conseguenza di quello che nascondeva, a te, non a me.
Cara, ancora una volta hai creduto che il tuo aspetto ti stesse aprendo le porte del paradiso, finalmente avevi "lavorato" nel modo giusto, avevi conquistato l'uomo che DIO AVEVA DESTINATO PROPRIO A TE!
La fine delle botte a muro, questo hai fatto. Suonatela e cantatela, hai il mio permesso, pensa pure che mio marito sia stato innamorato di te come di nessun'altra, pensa a te come la donna della sua vita, che lui abbia mentito a tutti pur di averti. Mi chiedo una cosa, però, alla quale vorrei una risposta, se lui ti avesse mentito riguardo me e lui, tu gliela avresti data?
E con questo dubbio amletico ti lascio.
Mi firmo, dovessi confondermi con un'altra moglie...
Ci vediamo al saggio.

avrei voglia di spedirla. Aspetto pareri, mi fido di voi.


----------



## exStermy (28 Marzo 2012)

che spreco di neuro...


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Per me non è facile cancellare ogni cosa: tu vuoi farlo e devi farlo perché non credo ti faccia piacere pensare continuamente al tuo comportamento e a quello che ne è conseguito. ù
> Qualche parola, io, invece voglio ancora dirtela, giusto per fugare quei pochi dubbi che ancora puoi avere.
> Fatti un regalo: non pensare mai di essere una brava persona, abituati a vederti così come appari agli altri, come sei realmente, ti risparmierai delusioni inutili.
> Con questo non voglio dire che tu sia una prostituta, no, questo è solo un aspetto che mostri volentieri del tuo carattere. Voglio dire che quello che ti frega è la consapevolezza della vita che hai e hai avuto. Misera, penosa. Lo so.
> ...


a che serve? tanto e' lui con cui devi interagire...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Per me non è facile cancellare ogni cosa: tu vuoi farlo e devi farlo perché non credo ti faccia piacere pensare continuamente al tuo comportamento e a quello che ne è conseguito. ù
> Qualche parola, io, invece voglio ancora dirtela, giusto per fugare quei pochi dubbi che ancora puoi avere.
> Fatti un regalo: non pensare mai di essere una brava persona, abituati a vederti così come appari agli altri, come sei realmente, ti risparmierai delusioni inutili.
> Con questo non voglio dire che tu sia una prostituta, no, questo è solo un aspetto che mostri volentieri del tuo carattere. Voglio dire che quello che ti frega è la consapevolezza della vita che hai e hai avuto. Misera, penosa. Lo so.
> ...


Sinceramente non la spedirei...
Scusa non ricordo esattamente la tua storia
Se fossi l'amante di tuo marito, sorriderei all'idea di quanto ancora ti brucia (perchè a me arriva questo) e penserei che anche se ha scelto te il vostro rapporto non è comunque tornato ad essere sereno. Magra consolazione, ma se è una stronza potrebbe farsene un vanto


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Per me non è facile cancellare ogni cosa: tu vuoi farlo e devi farlo perché non credo ti faccia piacere pensare continuamente al tuo comportamento e a quello che ne è conseguito. ù
> Qualche parola, io, invece voglio ancora dirtela, giusto per fugare quei pochi dubbi che ancora puoi avere.
> Fatti un regalo: non pensare mai di essere una brava persona, abituati a vederti così come appari agli altri, come sei realmente, ti risparmierai delusioni inutili.
> Con questo non voglio dire che tu sia una prostituta, no, questo è solo un aspetto che mostri volentieri del tuo carattere. Voglio dire che quello che ti frega è la consapevolezza della vita che hai e hai avuto. Misera, penosa. Lo so.
> ...


se questa persona "è stata" anche una tua amica, una persona con la quale c'era un rapporto di stima e fiducia, capisco il tuo sfogo verso lei e non conoscendo i dettagli della storia non giudico oltre...

se invece non la conoscevi, e lei rappresenta solo "una sconosciuta che si è innamorata di tuo marito" faresti bene a tenerti per te questa lettera...e anzi a riflettere sulle parole...

...è tuo marito ad avere doveri nei tuoi confronti...ma al resto del mondo "non è vietato" interessarsi a lui...


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Per me non è facile cancellare ogni cosa: tu vuoi farlo e devi farlo perché non credo ti faccia piacere pensare continuamente al tuo comportamento e a quello che ne è conseguito. ù
> Qualche parola, io, invece voglio ancora dirtela, giusto per fugare quei pochi dubbi che ancora puoi avere.
> Fatti un regalo: non pensare mai di essere una brava persona, abituati a vederti così come appari agli altri, come sei realmente, ti risparmierai delusioni inutili.
> Con questo non voglio dire che tu sia una prostituta, no, questo è solo un aspetto che mostri volentieri del tuo carattere. Voglio dire che quello che ti frega è la consapevolezza della vita che hai e hai avuto. Misera, penosa. Lo so.
> ...


lascia perdere!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Per me non è facile cancellare ogni cosa: tu vuoi farlo e devi farlo perché non credo ti faccia piacere pensare continuamente al tuo comportamento e a quello che ne è conseguito. ù
> Qualche parola, io, invece voglio ancora dirtela, giusto per fugare quei pochi dubbi che ancora puoi avere.
> Fatti un regalo: non pensare mai di essere una brava persona, abituati a vederti così come appari agli altri, come sei realmente, ti risparmierai delusioni inutili.
> Con questo non voglio dire che tu sia una prostituta, no, questo è solo un aspetto che mostri volentieri del tuo carattere. Voglio dire che quello che ti frega è la consapevolezza della vita che hai e hai avuto. Misera, penosa. Lo so.
> ...


Non lo fare.
E te lo dice uno che si è prodigato in mail ad una stronza.

Poi cazzo se per caso lei in qualche modo ventilasse la possibilità di dirsi...uhm...meglio che non vada a quel saggio...dopo questa mail...ci viene strisciando a piedi e leccando il pavimento pur di esserci eh?

L'unica mail sarebbe.
" Senti so che te e mio marito avete avuto una storia. Ma non me ne frega un casso. Spero che tu abbia la dignità di levarti dai coglioni.!"


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Per me non è facile cancellare ogni cosa: tu vuoi farlo e devi farlo perché non credo ti faccia piacere pensare continuamente al tuo comportamento e a quello che ne è conseguito. ù
> Qualche parola, io, invece voglio ancora dirtela, giusto per fugare quei pochi dubbi che ancora puoi avere.
> Fatti un regalo: non pensare mai di essere una brava persona, abituati a vederti così come appari agli altri, come sei realmente, ti risparmierai delusioni inutili.
> Con questo non voglio dire che tu sia una prostituta, no, questo è solo un aspetto che mostri volentieri del tuo carattere. Voglio dire che quello che ti frega è la consapevolezza della vita che hai e hai avuto. Misera, penosa. Lo so.
> ...


Anche io ti dico di lasciare perdere.
Capisco l'intento con cui l'hai scritta ma...no.
No davvero.


----------



## Sabina (28 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Per me non è facile cancellare ogni cosa: tu vuoi farlo e devi farlo perché non credo ti faccia piacere pensare continuamente al tuo comportamento e a quello che ne è conseguito. ù
> Qualche parola, io, invece voglio ancora dirtela, giusto per fugare quei pochi dubbi che ancora puoi avere.
> Fatti un regalo: non pensare mai di essere una brava persona, abituati a vederti così come appari agli altri, come sei realmente, ti risparmierai delusioni inutili.
> Con questo non voglio dire che tu sia una prostituta, no, questo è solo un aspetto che mostri volentieri del tuo carattere. Voglio dire che quello che ti frega è la consapevolezza della vita che hai e hai avuto. Misera, penosa. Lo so.
> ...


Scusa la durezza, ma dico quello che penso. 
Io la trovo ridicola. Se mi arrivasse una cosa simile alla terza riga visto il tono della missiva la cestinerei senza finire la lettura. 
Non so che tipo di donna sia questa signora e che tipo di passato abbia, ma qualunque sia non cambia il mio pensiero. Io ormai per deformazione professionale non riesco più a vedere le cose tutte bianche o tutte nere. Ma questa donna non ha fatto tutto da sola, tuo marito dove ce lo metti?? Stai solo spostando tutta la tua rabbia su di lei per cercare di continuare a stare con lui. Se hai ancora tutta questa rabbia significa che non hai accettato e rielaborato la cosa.
La vita non e' un uomo. Come vivi la tua vita sta nel modo in cui tu interpreti la realtà che ti sta attorno e i fatti che ti accadono. Per quanti anni ancora resterai ferma a questo, con i pensieri su questa donna, che arrivano ad influenzarti addirittura su come ti vestirai al saggio di tua figlia?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Scusa la durezza, ma dico quello che penso.
> Io la trovo ridicola. Se mi arrivasse una cosa simile alla terza riga visto il tono della missiva la cestinerei senza finire la lettura.
> Non so che tipo di donna sia questa signora e che tipo di passato abbia, ma qualunque sia non cambia il mio pensiero. Io ormai per deformazione professionale non riesco più a vedere le cose tutte bianche o tutte nere. Ma questa donna non ha fatto tutto da sola, tuo marito dove ce lo metti?? Stai solo spostando tutta la tua rabbia su di lei per cercare di continuare a stare con lui. Se hai ancora tutta questa rabbia significa che non hai accettato e rielaborato la cosa.
> La vita non e' un uomo. Come vivi la tua vita sta nel modo in cui tu interpreti la realtà che ti sta attorno e i fatti che ti accadono. Per quanti anni ancora resterai ferma a questo, con i pensieri su questa donna, che arrivano ad influenzarti addirittura su come ti vestirai al saggio di tua figlia?


:up:

Quoto:up:


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Scusa la durezza, ma dico quello che penso.
> Io la trovo ridicola. Se mi arrivasse una cosa simile alla terza riga visto il tono della missiva la cestinerei senza finire la lettura.
> Non so che tipo di donna sia questa signora e che tipo di passato abbia, ma qualunque sia non cambia il mio pensiero. Io ormai per deformazione professionale non riesco più a vedere le cose tutte bianche o tutte nere. Ma questa donna non ha fatto tutto da sola, tuo marito dove ce lo metti?? Stai solo spostando tutta la tua rabbia su di lei per cercare di continuare a stare con lui. Se hai ancora tutta questa rabbia significa che non hai accettato e rielaborato la cosa.
> La vita non e' un uomo. Come vivi la tua vita sta nel modo in cui tu interpreti la realtà che ti sta attorno e i fatti che ti accadono. Per quanti anni ancora resterai ferma a questo, con i pensieri su questa donna, che arrivano ad influenzarti addirittura su come ti vestirai al saggio di tua figlia?


Io la posso trovare sbagliata, inutile, addirittura controproducente per lei stessa ma non certo ridicola.
Comunque non la manderei.


----------



## Eretteo (28 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Per me non è facile cancellare ogni cosa..................Ci vediamo al saggio.
> 
> avrei voglia di spedirla. Aspetto pareri, mi fido di voi.


Ma sei fuori?!?
Per una cosi' la massima aspirazione e godimento e' sapere che a te brucia da morire l'accoppiamento tra tuo marito e la sua fetida brocca,spedire 'sta roba le provocherebbe un orgasmo multiplo ed una crisi di riso che durerebbe come l'inverno boreale.
Il massimo dello scorno per una cosi' bassolocata baldraccazza e' venire considerata minus quam caccam!
Quando la vedrai al saggio non guardarla neanche,e se viene apposta nelle vicinanze alza una gamba e molla un possente peto verso di lei,sorridendo soddisfatta per la rilasciata pressione.


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma sei fuori?!?
> Per una cosi' la massima aspirazione e godimento e' sapere che a te brucia da morire l'accoppiamento tra tuo marito e la sua fetida brocca,spedire 'sta roba le provocherebbe un orgasmo multiplo ed una crisi di riso che durerebbe come l'inverno boreale.
> Il massimo dello scorno per una cosi' bassolocata baldraccazza e' venire considerata minus quam caccam!
> Quando la vedrai al saggio non guardarla neanche,e se viene apposta nelle vicinanze *alza una gamba e molla un possente peto verso di lei,sorridendo soddisfatta per la rilasciata pressione*.


:singleeye: non è chic


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *Ma sei fuori?!?
> Per una cosi' la massima aspirazione e godimento e' sapere che a te brucia da morire l'accoppiamento tra tuo marito e la sua fetida brocca,spedire 'sta roba le provocherebbe un orgasmo multiplo ed una crisi di riso che durerebbe come l'inverno boreale.
> Il massimo dello scorno per una cosi' bassolocata baldraccazza e' venire considerata minus quam caccam!
> *Quando la vedrai al saggio non guardarla neanche,e se viene apposta nelle vicinanze alza una gamba e molla un possente peto verso di lei,sorridendo soddisfatta per la rilasciata pressione.


Quoto solo il grassetto.
 Il resto è inconcepibile per una signora


----------



## Eretteo (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> :singleeye: non è chic


Il nobile fine giustifica i mezzi   :mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (28 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto solo il grassetto.
> Il resto è inconcepibile per una signora


Ma non deve mica farla per forza,basta che abbia nella borsetta uno di quei palloncini di carnevale,sarebbe il top :rotfl:


----------



## Indeciso (28 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma non deve mica farla per forza,basta che abbia nella borsetta uno di quei palloncini di carnevale,sarebbe il top :rotfl:


Questa lettera non é di certo ridicola, anzi....ma non serve a niente spedirla.Come detto da molti prima di me se osi spedirla questa viene al saggio anche strisciando.......Se la conosci al max puoi, al max, prenderla a schiaffi, altrimenti lascia perdere...Se prorpio vuoi scrivere qualcosa scrivilo a tuo marito...


----------



## Flavia (28 Marzo 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Questa lettera non é di certo ridicola, anzi....ma non serve a niente spedirla.Come detto da molti prima di me se osi spedirla questa viene al saggio anche strisciando.......Se la conosci al max puoi, al max, prenderla a schiaffi, altrimenti lascia perdere...Se prorpio vuoi scrivere qualcosa scrivilo a tuo marito...


:up: quoto tutto tranne gli schiaffi sono contro ogni forma di violenza
trovo però che sfogarsi attraverso la scrittura, magari un diario può essere utile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Per me non è facile cancellare ogni cosa: tu vuoi farlo e devi farlo perché non credo ti faccia piacere pensare continuamente al tuo comportamento e a quello che ne è conseguito. ù
> Qualche parola, io, invece voglio ancora dirtela, giusto per fugare quei pochi dubbi che ancora puoi avere.
> Fatti un regalo: non pensare mai di essere una brava persona, abituati a vederti così come appari agli altri, come sei realmente, ti risparmierai delusioni inutili.
> Con questo non voglio dire che tu sia una prostituta, no, questo è solo un aspetto che mostri volentieri del tuo carattere. Voglio dire che quello che ti frega è la consapevolezza della vita che hai e hai avuto. Misera, penosa. Lo so.
> ...


non farlo


----------



## Indeciso (28 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up: quoto tutto tranne gli schiaffi sono contro ogni forma di violenzatrovo però che sfogarsi attraverso la scrittura, magari un diario può essere utile


Dai, un'amica che fa una cosa del genere 2 ceffoni se li merita


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Dai, un'amica che fa una cosa del genere 2 ceffoni se li merita


sono d'accordo

se un amico si trombasse la mia donna, qualcosa farei...

se è uno sconosciuto...voglio dire, me la prendo con lei ma l'altro nemmeno lo calcolo...


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Per me non è facile cancellare ogni cosa: tu vuoi farlo e devi farlo perché non credo ti faccia piacere pensare continuamente al tuo comportamento e a quello che ne è conseguito. ù
> Qualche parola, io, invece voglio ancora dirtela, giusto per fugare quei pochi dubbi che ancora puoi avere.
> Fatti un regalo: non pensare mai di essere una brava persona, abituati a vederti così come appari agli altri, come sei realmente, ti risparmierai delusioni inutili.
> Con questo non voglio dire che tu sia una prostituta, no, questo è solo un aspetto che mostri volentieri del tuo carattere. Voglio dire che quello che ti frega è la consapevolezza della vita che hai e hai avuto. Misera, penosa. Lo so.
> ...



io l'ho spediata una mail del genere....e lei non mi ha dato risposta dandomi conferma al tempo stesso....ha avvisato lui...che ancora non sapeva che io avessi scoperto tutto...lui dopo averla letta l'ha pregata di rispondermi...di dirmi che era un malinteso o roba del genere..lei si rifiutò..perchè voleva che ci lasciassimo..beh...non so se la devi o non devi spedire....però è anche giusto che le persone siano cnsapevoli dei nostri pensieri e di cio che siamo...tieni duro...e...spaccale la faccia...(scherzo...anche questo non servirebbe...ma...l'idea mi rilassa...)


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2012)

Non farlo ciliegina!!!


----------



## tradito77 (28 Marzo 2012)

Ciliegina anch'io avevo scritto una lettera all' "altro", ma non l'ho mandato e ora penso di aver fatto la cosa giusta.

Ciao


----------



## Niko74 (28 Marzo 2012)

Personalmente lascerei perdere.


----------



## ciliegina (28 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Scusa la durezza, ma dico quello che penso.
> Io la trovo ridicola. Se mi arrivasse una cosa simile alla terza riga visto il tono della missiva la cestinerei senza finire la lettura.
> Non so che tipo di donna sia questa signora e che tipo di passato abbia, ma qualunque sia non cambia il mio pensiero. Io ormai per deformazione professionale non riesco più a vedere le cose tutte bianche o tutte nere. Ma questa donna non ha fatto tutto da sola, tuo marito dove ce lo metti?? Stai solo spostando tutta la tua rabbia su di lei per cercare di continuare a stare con lui. Se hai ancora tutta questa rabbia significa che non hai accettato e rielaborato la cosa.
> La vita non e' un uomo. Come vivi la tua vita sta nel modo in cui tu interpreti la realtà che ti sta attorno e i fatti che ti accadono. Per quanti anni ancora resterai ferma a questo, con i pensieri su questa donna, che arrivano ad influenzarti addirittura su come ti vestirai al saggio di tua figlia?


Scusami, ma solo oggi ho saputo che alle gare di ginnastica di mia figlia ci sarà anche la bambina di Wonder Kitty, sabato 30. Siccome ora mi sento molto influenzata dalla sua presenza, volevo chiederti se mi conviene indossare una tutina tutta bianca, con accessori neri, oppure  preferire un grigio perla. In ogni caso vorrei qualcosa che possa attirare l'attenzione di mio marito solo su di me, altrimenti non mi sento viva e realizzata.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (28 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Scusami, ma solo oggi ho saputo che alle gare di ginnastica di mia figlia ci sarà anche la bambina di Wonder Kitty, sabato 30. Siccome ora mi sento molto influenzata dalla sua presenza, volevo chiederti se mi conviene indossare una tutina tutta bianca, con accessori neri, oppure  preferire un grigio perla. In ogni caso vorrei qualcosa che possa attirare l'attenzione di mio marito solo su di me, altrimenti non mi sento viva e realizzata.


Alla tizia (facocera?) essere considerata in qualsiasi modo può fare solo piacere e qualunque cosa la interpreterebbe come una sua conferma di valore.
Tu concentrati su tua figlia e vedrai che un qualche contatto lo cercherà lei e tu la eviterai come un insetto disgustoso.
Non sentirti in competizione, non è per tutine che tuo marito ha capito di aver sbagliato.


----------



## Flavia (28 Marzo 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Dai, un'amica che fa una cosa del genere 2 ceffoni se li merita


evidentemente amica non è, ma in ogni caso meglio un'altera indifferenza alla violenza


----------



## Flavia (28 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Scusami, ma solo oggi ho saputo che alle gare di ginnastica di mia figlia ci sarà anche la bambina di Wonder Kitty, sabato 30. Siccome ora mi sento molto influenzata dalla sua presenza, volevo chiederti se mi conviene indossare una tutina tutta bianca, con accessori neri, oppure  preferire un grigio perla. In ogni caso vorrei qualcosa che possa attirare l'attenzione di mio marito solo su di me, altrimenti non mi sento viva e realizzata.


vai goditi la gara di tua figlia e non pensare ad altro


----------



## Eretteo (28 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Scusami, ma solo oggi ho saputo che alle gare di ginnastica di mia figlia ci sarà anche la bambina di Wonder Kitty, sabato 30. Siccome ora mi sento molto influenzata dalla sua presenza, volevo chiederti se mi conviene indossare una tutina tutta bianca, con accessori neri, oppure  preferire un grigio perla. In ogni caso vorrei qualcosa che possa attirare l'attenzione di mio marito solo su di me, altrimenti non mi sento viva e realizzata.


Perche' continui a darle credito?
Lei NON ESISTE.
Tu vai là per tua figlia.
Ti vesti in base a cosa fa star bene TE.


----------



## Diletta (28 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Perche' continui a darle credito?
> Lei NON ESISTE.
> Tu vai là per tua figlia.
> Ti vesti in base a cosa fa star bene TE.




Ti quoto in pieno!!
:up::up:


----------



## Eretteo (28 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti quoto in pieno!!
> :up::up:


Grazie per la benevolenza


----------



## Sabina (28 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Scusami, ma solo oggi ho saputo che alle gare di ginnastica di mia figlia ci sarà anche la bambina di Wonder Kitty, sabato 30. Siccome ora mi sento molto influenzata dalla sua presenza, volevo chiederti se mi conviene indossare una tutina tutta bianca, con accessori neri, oppure  preferire un grigio perla. In ogni caso vorrei qualcosa che possa attirare l'attenzione di mio marito solo su di me, altrimenti non mi sento viva e realizzata.


E' una risposta ironica al mio post spero?


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' una risposta ironica al mio post spero?


C'è bisogno di chiederlo?


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> C'è bisogno di chiederlo?


Ciliegina


----------



## Sabina (29 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> C'è bisogno di chiederlo?


Non si può mai sapere... qui dentro si trova di tutto.


----------



## exStermy (29 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Scusami, ma solo oggi ho saputo che alle gare di ginnastica di mia figlia ci sarà anche la bambina di Wonder Kitty, sabato 30. Siccome ora mi sento molto influenzata dalla sua presenza, volevo chiederti se mi conviene indossare una tutina tutta bianca, con accessori neri, oppure  preferire un grigio perla. In ogni caso vorrei qualcosa che possa attirare l'attenzione di mio marito solo su di me, altrimenti non mi sento viva e realizzata.


Penso che un neon lampeggiante sarebbe l'ideale....ahahahahah

ao' ma che ti frega di entrare in competizione con quella baldr...ops...signora?

si' capatost'...


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Per me non è facile cancellare ogni cosa: tu vuoi farlo e devi farlo perché non credo ti faccia piacere pensare continuamente al tuo comportamento e a quello che ne è conseguito. ù
> Qualche parola, io, invece voglio ancora dirtela, giusto per fugare quei pochi dubbi che ancora puoi avere.
> Fatti un regalo: non pensare mai di essere una brava persona, abituati a vederti così come appari agli altri, come sei realmente, ti risparmierai delusioni inutili.
> Con questo non voglio dire che tu sia una prostituta, no, questo è solo un aspetto che mostri volentieri del tuo carattere. Voglio dire che quello che ti frega è la consapevolezza della vita che hai e hai avuto. Misera, penosa. Lo so.
> ...


Non guarirai mai dal tradimento se tutti i tuoi pensieri ricadono su di lei.


----------



## Diletta (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non guarirai mai dal tradimento se tutti i tuoi pensieri ricadono su di lei.



...ma si guarisce mai del tutto? O è come una malattia cronica che controlli e tieni a bada nel tempo?

Lei è la sua rivale ed è normale che ne sia ossessionata...non riesce ancora a liberarsene.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma si guarisce mai del tutto? O è come una malattia cronica che controlli e tieni a bada nel tempo?
> 
> Lei è la sua rivale ed è normale che ne sia ossessionata...non riesce ancora a liberarsene.


Ho combattuto a lungo per controllare la mia rabbia nei confronti dell'amante di mia moglie (che poi bisognerebbe prendersela principalmente col coniuge, ma si sà...). Non nego di essere arrivato ad architettare agguati per riempirlo di botte alla vendicatore mascherato... però quella rabbia è quasi passata. Diciamo che oggi se lo incontrassi girerei lo sguardo da un'altra parte.

Ma il tradimento no, non lo puoi estirpare dalla testa, ti rimarrà sempre dentro.


----------



## Indeciso (29 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma si guarisce mai del tutto? O è come una malattia cronica che controlli e tieni a bada nel tempo?Lei è la sua rivale ed è normale che ne sia ossessionata...non riesce ancora a liberarsene.


Credo la seconda opzione sia quella giusta.....l'ossessione potrebbe passare se e soltanto se riuscisse a perdere la testa per un altro.


----------



## Diletta (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho combattuto a lungo per controllare la mia rabbia nei confronti dell'amante di mia moglie (che poi bisognerebbe prendersela principalmente col coniuge, ma si sà...). Non nego di essere arrivato ad architettare agguati per riempirlo di botte alla vendicatore mascherato... però quella rabbia è quasi passata. Diciamo che oggi se lo incontrassi girerei lo sguardo da un'altra parte.
> 
> Ma il tradimento no, non lo puoi estirpare dalla testa, ti rimarrà sempre dentro.



La mia rabbia per la rivale (anzi dovrei forse dire le rivali) si è stemperata un po', ma neanche tanto.
Solo ieri sera architettavo delle cose che non posso scrivere qui...
Sì, il tradimento/i ti rimarranno sempre dentro.
Bella conclusione!


----------



## Diletta (29 Marzo 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Credo la seconda opzione sia quella giusta.....*l'ossessione potrebbe passare se e soltanto se riuscisse a perdere la testa per un altro.*




...ma allora siamo messi maluccio! Potrebbe succedere, come no.
Ma credo che col tempo vada scemando sempre che non la si rincontri mai più nel corso della vita.
Altrimenti: si riaccende tutto!
E nel caso dell'autrice del 3d è anche difficile da mettere in pratica: se la trova sempre fra i piedi, per forza maggiore.


----------



## Duchessa (29 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non guarirai mai dal tradimento se tutti i tuoi pensieri ricadono su di lei.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Indeciso (29 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma allora siamo messi maluccio! Potrebbe succedere, come no.Ma credo che col tempo vada scemando sempre che non la si rincontri mai più nel corso della vita.Altrimenti: si riaccende tutto!E nel caso dell'autrice del 3d è anche difficile da mettere in pratica: se la trova sempre fra i piedi, per forza maggiore.


Chiaro che col tempo vada scemando ma per togliersela dalla testa subito c'é bisogni di un qualcos'altro che la riempi.Poi, se la rivale la vede soffrire chiaro che magari ci si trova anche apposta tra i piedi..... c'é chi soffre e c'é chi gode, purtroppo.....


----------



## Duchessa (29 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Per me non è facile cancellare ogni cosa: tu vuoi farlo e devi farlo perché non credo ti faccia piacere pensare continuamente al tuo comportamento e a quello che ne è conseguito. ù
> Qualche parola, io, invece voglio ancora dirtela, giusto per fugare quei pochi dubbi che ancora puoi avere.
> Fatti un regalo: non pensare mai di essere una brava persona, abituati a vederti così come appari agli altri, come sei realmente, ti risparmierai delusioni inutili.
> Con questo non voglio dire che tu sia una prostituta, no, questo è solo un aspetto che mostri volentieri del tuo carattere. Voglio dire che quello che ti frega è la consapevolezza della vita che hai e hai avuto. Misera, penosa. Lo so.
> ...


Cancelli. Due paia di guanti da boxe, e vi sfogate. Potrebbe essere terapeutico
PS risposta seria


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma si guarisce mai del tutto? O è come una malattia cronica che controlli e tieni a bada nel tempo?
> 
> Lei è la sua rivale ed è normale che ne sia ossessionata...non riesce ancora a liberarsene.


Non è la sua rivale visto che suo marito è rimasto con lei.
Io non mi sono mai sentita la rivale della moglie del mio amante ne tantomeno lui del mio.
Idealizzate veramente troppo la figura dell'amante.


----------



## Indeciso (29 Marzo 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Cancelli. Due paia di guanti da boxe, e vi sfogate. Potrebbe essere terapeuticoPS risposta seria


L'avevo proposto pure io ma mi han detto che la violenza non si puo' vedere......


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è la sua rivale visto che suo marito è rimasto con lei.
> Io non mi sono mai sentita la rivale della moglie del mio amante ne tantomeno lui del mio.
> Idealizzate veramente troppo la figura dell'amante.


:up:Me lo dicesti tu, me lo disse Chiara, me lo disse Lothar... e altri che adesso non ricordo. Per chi non ha mai tradito è molto difficile da accettare questo concetto, non tanto la rivalità per me quanto l'importanza che ha avuto una storia, una persona. Ma ho provato a credere a quello che mi dicevate, e ho cambiato la mia prospettiva. Non stancatevi mai di ripeterlo ai traditi.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Per me non è facile cancellare ogni cosa: tu vuoi farlo e devi farlo perché non credo ti faccia piacere pensare continuamente al tuo comportamento e a quello che ne è conseguito. ù
> Qualche parola, io, invece voglio ancora dirtela, giusto per fugare quei pochi dubbi che ancora puoi avere.
> Fatti un regalo: non pensare mai di essere una brava persona, abituati a vederti così come appari agli altri, come sei realmente, ti risparmierai delusioni inutili.
> Con questo non voglio dire che tu sia una prostituta, no, questo è solo un aspetto che mostri volentieri del tuo carattere. Voglio dire che quello che ti frega è la consapevolezza della vita che hai e hai avuto. Misera, penosa. Lo so.
> ...



Lascia stare ......
E' una buffonata ....

Il neretto poi .....

Ma tuo marito nella storia è stato adescato involontariamente come anima pura??


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :up:Me lo dicesti tu, me lo disse Chiara, me lo disse Lothar... e altri che adesso non ricordo. Per chi non ha mai tradito è molto difficile da accettare questo concetto, non tanto la rivalità per me quanto l'importanza che ha avuto una storia, una persona. Ma ho provato a credere a quello che mi dicevate, e ho cambiato la mia prospettiva. Non stancatevi mai di ripeterlo ai traditi.


ok:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Marzo 2012)

*farfallina*

cara Farfallina...capisco il tuo risentimento.....ma devi innanzitutto fare domande a tuo marito che è colui che ti sta accanto.....e dalle sue risposte che tu potrai tranne le tue conclusioni....l'amante ha fatto il suo ruolo ( altrimente non si chiamerebbe amante)...prova a rovesciare la storia e se fossi stata tu l'amante di qualcuno...come reagiresti ad una lettera del genere???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :up:Me lo dicesti tu, me lo disse Chiara, me lo disse Lothar... e altri che adesso non ricordo. Per chi non ha mai tradito è molto difficile da accettare questo concetto, non tanto la rivalità per me quanto l'importanza che ha avuto una storia, una persona. Ma ho provato a credere a quello che mi dicevate, e ho cambiato la mia prospettiva. Non stancatevi mai di ripeterlo ai traditi.



:up::up::up:

mi darò da fare


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cara Farfallina...capisco il tuo risentimento.....ma devi innanzitutto fare domande a tuo marito che è colui che ti sta accanto.....e dalle sue risposte che tu potrai tranne le tue conclusioni....l'amante ha fatto il suo ruolo ( altrimente non si chiamerebbe amante)...prova a rovesciare la storia e se fossi stata tu l'amante di qualcuno...come reagiresti ad una lettera del genere???


Scusa ma non ho capito la prima parte. non capisco per chi ho o avrei risentimento?
Reagirei pensando che se questa donna mi scrive cose simili, mi patisce ancora. Penserei che suo marito è rimasto con lei ma non le sta danno le certezze di cui ha bisogno e sinceramente penserei che mi sta dando troppa importanza.
Essendo stata moglie e amante non mi sentirei in competizione con l'amante di mio marito proprio perchè saprei perfettamente quale è stata il ruolo di questa donna nella vita di mio marito. Se lui è rimasto con me vuole dire che lei non era più importante di me altrimenti se ne sarebbe andato.
Dopodichè non so se acccetterei di ricominciare con lui e mi accerterei che per lui non sia una soluzione di comodo.
Ma anche se così fosse vorrebbe dire che l'amante contava ancora meno, perchè oltre a non amarla preferisce stare con un'altra e per altro solo per comodo......


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ho capito la prima parte. non capisco per chi ho o avrei risentimento?
> Reagirei pensando che se questa donna mi scrive cose simili, mi patisce ancora. Penserei che suo marito è rimasto con lei ma non le sta danno le certezze di cui ha bisogno e sinceramente penserei che mi sta dando troppa importanza.
> Essendo stata moglie e amante non mi sentirei in competizione con l'amante di mio marito proprio perchè saprei perfettamente quale è stata il ruolo di questa donna nella vita di mio marito. Se lui è rimasto con me vuole dire che lei non era più importante di me altrimenti se ne sarebbe andato.
> Dopodichè non so se acccetterei di ricominciare con lui e mi accerterei che per lui non sia una soluzione di comodo.
> Ma anche se così fosse vorrebbe dire che l'amante contava ancora meno, perchè oltre a non amarla preferisce stare con un'altra e per altro solo per comodo......


scusami farfalla...volevo rispondere a ciliegina e non a te...cmq.non capisco perchè prendersela tanto con l'amante e non con la persona che sta tradendo.....dimostra debolezza questa è la mia opinione


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusami farfalla...volevo rispondere a ciliegina e non a te...cmq.non capisco perchè prendersela tanto con l'amante e non con la persona che sta tradendo.....dimostra debolezza questa è la mia opinione


Quoto :up:


----------



## ciliegina (29 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusami farfalla...volevo rispondere a ciliegina e non a te...cmq.non capisco perchè prendersela tanto con l'amante e non con la persona che sta tradendo.....dimostra debolezza questa è la mia opinione


Dove hai letto che non me la prenda anche con mio marito?
Potrei pubblicare rotoli di lettere che gli ho scritto, ma non l'ho fatto. Dunque non sai effettivamente come stiano le cose tra me  e lui.
*Per quanto riguarda lei, i miei sentimenti sono contrastanti: non la odio, ha veramente una vita penosa e misera, l'unico raggio di sole per lei potrebbe essere mio marito. Però mi infastidisce che viva pacificamente, come se niente fosse successo, in fin dei conti alle mie spalle. Nei suoi pensieri sono io quella che è dovuta soccombere, che si tiene in casa un uomo innamorato di lei.
E' naturale che la lettera non la spedirò, sarebbe inutile, sarebbe un modo per permetterle di nuovo di sottolineare che lei ha potuto e ha saputo muoversi lì dove io ho mancato.

*Il grassetto è ciò che ho scritto in privato ad una di voi, aggiungo che mio marito continua a dirmi che non ho avuto colpe per quello che è successo, che è lui l'unico manchevole. Ma a lei piace che responsabilità ricada sulle mie spalle.


----------



## melania (29 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Per me non è facile cancellare ogni cosa: tu vuoi farlo e devi farlo perché non credo ti faccia piacere pensare continuamente al tuo comportamento e a quello che ne è conseguito. ù
> Qualche parola, io, invece voglio ancora dirtela, giusto per fugare quei pochi dubbi che ancora puoi avere.
> Fatti un regalo: non pensare mai di essere una brava persona, abituati a vederti così come appari agli altri, come sei realmente, ti risparmierai delusioni inutili.
> Con questo non voglio dire che tu sia una prostituta, no, questo è solo un aspetto che mostri volentieri del tuo carattere. Voglio dire che quello che ti frega è la consapevolezza della vita che hai e hai avuto. Misera, penosa. Lo so.
> ...


Ciao Ciliegina,
ok, che non la devi spedire lo sai già. Io vedo tutti i giorni la donna che è stata l'amante di mio marito. Appena ho saputo della storia ho pensato, "ok vado lì e l'uccido"...e credo sia umano. Poi ho corretto il tiro, e mi sono detta: "bene non la uccido ma perlomeno le cambio i connotati".
Mi è bastato qualche giorno e sono meravigliosamente rinsavita, la ignoro.... e posso dirti che ogni tanto mi fa pure pena. Lei invece è piena d'invidia, non solo per non essere riuscita a togliermi il marito, ma anche perchè tutti i giorni vede la mia forza e la mia calma..e ne è spaventata.
Un buon amico-collega, che non sa nulla della storiaccia, mi ha detto che ha visto che si porta in tasca sempre qualche amuleto...e sta' cosa mi ha fatto morire :rotfl:
Che mo' quasi quasi le faccio pure un rito Vudù.......sono proprio una strega!!!!:mago:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Dove hai letto che non me la prenda anche con mio marito?
> Potrei pubblicare rotoli di lettere che gli ho scritto, ma non l'ho fatto. Dunque non sai effettivamente come stiano le cose tra me  e lui.
> *Per quanto riguarda lei, i miei sentimenti sono contrastanti: non la odio, ha veramente una vita penosa e misera, l'unico raggio di sole per lei potrebbe essere mio marito. Però mi infastidisce che viva pacificamente, come se niente fosse successo, in fin dei conti alle mie spalle. Nei suoi pensieri sono io quella che è dovuta soccombere, che si tiene in casa un uomo innamorato di lei.
> E' naturale che la lettera non la spedirò, sarebbe inutile, sarebbe un modo per permetterle di nuovo di sottolineare che lei ha potuto e ha saputo muoversi lì dove io ho mancato.
> ...


Ciliegina...non capisco quando dici" Però mi infastidisce che viva pacificamente, ........, in fin dei conti alle mie spalle" che vuoi dire con questa frase....ma poi alla fine di tutto a te cosa te ne viene di tutto ciò...a me sembra che più ne parli e più ti infastidisci invece che liberartene di questa vicenda( sempre se effettivamente tu lo voglia)


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Ciao Ciliegina,
> ok, che non la devi spedire lo sai già. Io vedo tutti i giorni la donna che è stata l'amante di mio marito. Appena ho saputo della storia ho pensato, "ok vado lì e l'uccido"...e credo sia umano. Poi ho corretto il tiro, e mi sono detta: "bene non la uccido ma perlomeno le cambio i connotati".
> Mi è bastato qualche giorno e sono meravigliosamente rinsavita, la ignoro.... e posso dirti che ogni tanto mi fa pure pena. Lei invece è piena d'invidia, non solo per non essere riuscita a togliermi il marito, ma anche perchè tutti i giorni vede la mia forza e la mia calma..e ne è spaventata.
> Un buon amico-collega, che non sa nulla della storiaccia, mi ha detto che ha visto che si porta in tasca sempre qualche amuleto...e sta' cosa mi ha fatto morire :rotfl:
> Che mo' quasi quasi le faccio pure un rito Vudù.......sono proprio una strega!!!!:mago:



Ma che donne che ci sono a questo mondo!
Con la D maiuscola.
Altro che sesso debole !!

P.s. Melania, ci dai qualche lezione?


----------



## melania (30 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che donne che ci sono a questo mondo!
> Con la D maiuscola.
> Altro che sesso debole !!
> 
> P.s. Melania, ci dai qualche lezione?


Diletta, vuoi che ti faccia vedere un barbatrucco???:sorriso2:


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Diletta, vuoi che ti faccia vedere un barbatrucco???:sorriso2:



E che diavolo sarebbe?
Un espediente per vivere più leggeri?
Se è quello: subitissimo...!


----------



## melania (30 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E che diavolo sarebbe?
> Un espediente per vivere più leggeri?
> Se è quello: subitissimo...!


No, cara...
è un ricordo dell'infanzia....sai c'erano quei bellissimi cartoni animati....quello da cui ho preso la mia citazione si chiamava " Barba papà" ed era dolcissimo.
Ovviamente scherzavo.
Purtroppo non ci sono trucchi o magie da fare, lo sai anche tu. Il tradimento porta con sé una sofferenza grande, per certi versi inaccettabile, perché è una pugnalata inferta da chi aveva promesso di dividere la vita con noi e di proteggerci...e invece.
Poi, ogni storia è a sé, e l'abbiamo detto..quante volte? Centinaia...non lo so. Io ho avuto la mia dose di sofferenza, che ha cambiato la mia vita, ma io sono cresciuta, e mi sento ora molto forte, così forte che davvero, ogni tanto per quella donna così instabile e così sola, provo molta pena. Forse si era illusa, essendo lei single, di aver trovato qualcuno che alleviasse la sua solitudine, e anche quella volta, come so di tante altre prima, le è andata male.
Mio marito ha fatto una grande stupidaggine, lo sa bene anche lui, e non credo lo dimenticherà..per la vita. Ancora ne porta i segni e ne subisce le conseguenze, che purtroppo patisco anch'io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> La mia rabbia per la rivale (anzi dovrei forse dire le rivali) si è stemperata un po', ma neanche tanto.
> Solo ieri sera architettavo delle cose che non posso scrivere qui...
> Sì, il tradimento/i ti rimarranno sempre dentro.
> Bella conclusione!


Sai Diletta che... io invece, a parte il momento culmine della rabbia... non ho mai architettato(e ho ben capito che sono cose che rimangono solo nella fantasia anche per te, non sei certo tipo..) nulla contro la facocera? a perte portarla dal Conte, certo... ma sai che a parte gli scherzi.... la sofferenza PER il tradimento, quell'immaginare, quell'ipotizzare quel ricordare ogni episodio... sono spariti? e da settimane oramai. Quella parte... l'ho sublimata.


----------



## Sole (30 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Io la posso trovare sbagliata, inutile, addirittura controproducente per lei stessa ma non certo ridicola.
> Comunque non la manderei.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## lemon (1 Aprile 2012)

non la mandare! Hai fatto bene a scriverla e a metterla qui, ma non la spedire a lei perché risulteresti ridicola. Non che sia ridicolo *quello che scrivi da persona ferita*! Ma non servirebbe assolutamente a NIENTE se non a porti in posizione di svantaggio rispetto a chi comunque vi tolse la felicità e ora comunque la vita se la gode come se niente fosse


----------



## melania (2 Aprile 2012)

*Scusa*



lemon ha detto:


> non la mandare! Hai fatto bene a scriverla e a metterla qui, ma non la spedire a lei perché risulteresti ridicola. Non che sia ridicolo *quello che scrivi da persona ferita*! Ma non servirebbe assolutamente a NIENTE se non a porti in posizione di svantaggio rispetto a chi comunque vi tolse la felicità e ora comunque la vita se la gode come se niente fosse


Ti rispondo da persona tradita:
1)  La felicità l'altra non poteva toglierla se non le fosse stato consentito.
2)  Come fai a essere sicura che l'altra, ora, si stia godendo la vita come se niente fosse?


----------



## Leda (2 Aprile 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Ti rispondo da persona tradita:
> 1) La felicità l'altra non poteva toglierla se non le fosse stato consentito.
> 2) Come fai a essere sicura che l'altra, ora, si stia godendo la vita come se niente fosse?


Quoto e approvo.


----------



## Diletta (2 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai Diletta che... io invece, a parte il momento culmine della rabbia... non ho mai architettato(e ho ben capito che sono cose che rimangono solo nella fantasia anche per te, non sei certo tipo..) nulla contro la facocera? a perte portarla dal Conte, certo... ma sai che a parte gli scherzi.... *la sofferenza PER il tradimento, quell'immaginare, quell'ipotizzare quel ricordare ogni episodio... sono spariti? e da settimane oramai. Quella parte... l'ho sublimata.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ciliegina (4 Aprile 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Ti rispondo da persona tradita:
> 1) La felicità l'altra non poteva toglierla se non le fosse stato consentito.
> 2) Come fai a essere sicura che l'altra, ora, si stia godendo la vita come se niente fosse?


Hai ragione, la colpa non è soltanto sua, anzi, per ciò che riguarda la felicità del mio matrimonio, la colpa è solo di mio marito. 
La vita, però, lei se la gode a prescindere da quello che accada. In molte situazioni io, al suo posto, sarei rimasta SEGREGATA in casa, lei, faccia bronzea, fa finta di niente. Non si scompone più di tanto, solo un piccolo sbaglio.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma si guarisce mai del tutto? O è come una malattia cronica che controlli e tieni a bada nel tempo?
> 
> Lei è la sua rivale ed è normale che ne sia ossessionata...non riesce ancora a liberarsene.



SI...mi vergogno un po scriverlo...ma io guardo il suo profilo fb quasi tutti i giorni...le sue foto...se ne aggiuge nuove..cosa fa...per esempio so che in questi giorni dovrebbe partire...va a trovare i suoi...cosi si levas dalle palle per un paio di giorni...
eh già chiamarla ossessione è poca cosa....
e sentirsi ridicole nel provarla è ancora peggio...
ma come ci si puo ridurre così...


----------



## Sabina (4 Aprile 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Hai ragione, la colpa non è soltanto sua, anzi, per ciò che riguarda la felicità del mio matrimonio, la colpa è solo di mio marito.
> La vita, però, lei se la gode a prescindere da quello che accada. In molte situazioni io, al suo posto, sarei rimasta SEGREGATA in casa, lei, faccia bronzea, fa finta di niente. Non si scompone più di tanto, solo un piccolo sbaglio.


Per fortuna che nella vita esistono molti punti di vista.
La vita continua e bisogna avere il coraggio di andare avanti. 
Ci sono cose ben più gravi e dolorose nella vita.


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> SI...mi vergogno un po scriverlo...ma io guardo il suo profilo fb quasi tutti i giorni...le sue foto...se ne aggiuge nuove..cosa fa...per esempio so che in questi giorni dovrebbe partire...va a trovare i suoi...cosi si levas dalle palle per un paio di giorni...
> eh già chiamarla ossessione è poca cosa....
> e sentirsi ridicole nel provarla è ancora peggio...
> ma come ci si puo ridurre così...




Come ci si può ridurre così: perché amiamo, o proviamo comunque dei sentimenti forti che alimentano la gelosia.
Se sconfina nell'ossessione diventa una patologia chiamata D.O.C. (disturbo ossessivo compulsivo), che può mettere radici proprio dalla depressione derivata da certe batoste.
E' un disturbo curabile.


----------



## ciliegina (4 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Per fortuna che nella vita esistono molti punti di vista.
> La vita continua e bisogna avere il coraggio di andare avanti.
> Ci sono cose ben più gravi e dolorose nella vita.


Si rende ben conto della gravità di quello che ha commesso, ma si rende anche conto della miseria della sua vita. Non è coraggio, il suo, è rassegnazione a quello che è realmente, a quello che vive quotidianamente, a quello che si ritrova tra le mani: un pugno di mosche e non mio marito.


----------



## Duchessa (4 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Per fortuna che nella vita esistono molti punti di vista.*
> La vita continua e bisogna avere il coraggio di andare avanti.
> Ci sono cose ben più gravi e dolorose nella vita.


Vero. Poche persone hanno rivestito diversi ruoli e guardato da prospettive opposte.


----------



## Sabina (4 Aprile 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Si rende ben conto della gravità di quello che ha commesso, ma si rende anche conto della miseria della sua vita. Non è coraggio, il suo, è rassegnazione a quello che è realmente, a quello che vive quotidianamente, a quello che si ritrova tra le mani: un pugno di mosche e non mio marito.


Ma cavolo, un uomo non e' mica una vincita premio. Si può  essere realizzate anche senza.
A volte a certi uomini e' meglio un pugno di mosche
Mi sembra che abbiate gonfiato ben bene l'ego di tuo marito tu e lei. Forse a lei non interessa piu tuo marito, forse tante cose sono solo nella tua testa.
Io credo per il tuo bene che dovresti cercare di chiudere dentro di te con lei, anche se so che non e' facile. Lei da sola non avrebbe fatto nulla. Tuo marito avrà fatto inviti, richieste, avrà detto parole...


----------



## melania (4 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma cavolo, un uomo non e' mica una vincita premio. Si può  essere realizzate anche senza.
> A volte a certi uomini e' meglio un pugno di mosche
> Mi sembra che abbiate gonfiato ben bene l'ego di tuo marito tu e lei. Forse a lei non interessa piu tuo marito, forse tante cose sono solo nella tua testa.
> Io credo per il tuo bene che dovresti cercare di chiudere dentro di te con lei, anche se so che non e' facile. Lei da sola non avrebbe fatto nulla. Tuo marito avrà fatto inviti, richieste, avrà detto parole...


Sì. Pienamente d'accordo.


----------



## melania (4 Aprile 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Hai ragione, la colpa non è soltanto sua, anzi, per ciò che riguarda la felicità del mio matrimonio, la colpa è solo di mio marito.
> La vita, però, lei se la gode a prescindere da quello che accada. In molte situazioni io, al suo posto, sarei rimasta SEGREGATA in casa, lei, faccia bronzea, fa finta di niente. Non si scompone più di tanto, solo un piccolo sbaglio.


Ciao Ciliegina.
Credimi, ti capisco, e so anche che potrei scriverti fiumi di parole, ma tu in questo momento non capiresti, perché non vuoi.
Stai spostando la tua attenzione, non vuoi vedere la realtà. Lei cosa c'entra con te? Tu avresti diritto a pensare ciò che pensi se lei fosse stata una tua parente, una tua amica..se così non è, lei ti doveva cosa? Te lo dico io: niente di niente. Soprattutto alla luce del fatto che tuo marito le ha dimostrato pienamente che, lui per primo, se ne fregava.
Poi possiamo parlare per ore dell'etica, della morale..tanti bei valori che non esistono più; sì ma la vita è questa, diversamente non esisterebbero ladri, assassini, pedofili e umanità varie e disparate.
Io credo che l'unico sentimento da provare nei confronti dell'altra donna sia l'indifferenza; tu devi fare in modo di ignorarla...che è poi, la stessa cosa che lei ha fatto con te.
Io lo so, è difficilissimo da accettare: ma è tuo marito il colpevole. Quella donna magari è una fata, magari è simpatica e magari ha il cervello di un fisico nucleare, ma tuo marito avrebbe potuto dire no, se avesse voluto. Non lo ha fatto, è questa la realtà, nuda e cruda.
E ora ..mi dispiace pure aver scritto tutte queste cose...uffa:infelice:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Aprile 2012)

Ciliegina non scriverle nulla...trattientiti...verrà un giorno in cui, ragionandoci a freddo, potresti pentirti e sentirti pure scema per le cose che hai scritto e per averle concesso tanta importanza...magari dentro di te ce l'ha...ma LEI NON LO DEVE PERCEPIRE!!!! anch'io a suo tempo volevo fare la stessa cosa...mi fermò una mia amica e non finirò mai di ringraziarla! 

Stellacadente


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciliegina non scriverle nulla...trattientiti...verrà un giorno in cui, ragionandoci a freddo, potresti pentirti e sentirti pure scema per le cose che hai scritto e per averle concesso tanta importanza...magari dentro di te ce l'ha...ma LEI NON LO DEVE PERCEPIRE!!!! anch'io a suo tempo volevo fare la stessa cosa...mi fermò una mia amica e non finirò mai di ringraziarla!
> 
> Stellacadente


Ciao un abbraccio.....
Perchè non torni?Dai?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao un abbraccio.....
> Perchè non torni?Dai?


Ciao Farfalla, sono sempre Stellacadente. Se il messaggio era riferito a me...beh...io non è che non ci sono...è che è da un pò che entro poco nel forum, leggo qualcosa qui e là...difficilmente riesco a rispondere, perchè adesso per me è una fase difficile, dove riesco solo a leggere (poco) e a condividere delle emozioni con chi scrive....senza però riuscire ad esprimerle.. Stavolta però ci sono riuscita perchè questa della lettera è una cosa chiarissima per me....l'ho passata uguale uguale...l'ho superata e non ci ripenserei più nemmeno sotto tortura a scrivere a "lei"....spero che Ciliegina si sia fermata in tempo.... ti abbraccio anche io...e grazie


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Farfalla, sono sempre Stellacadente. Se il messaggio era riferito a me...beh...io non è che non ci sono...è che è da un pò che entro poco nel forum, leggo qualcosa qui e là...difficilmente riesco a rispondere, perchè adesso per me è una fase difficile, dove riesco solo a leggere (poco) e a condividere delle emozioni con chi scrive....senza però riuscire ad esprimerle.. Stavolta però ci sono riuscita perchè questa della lettera è una cosa chiarissima per me....l'ho passata uguale uguale...l'ho superata e non ci ripenserei più nemmeno sotto tortura a scrivere a "lei"....spero che Ciliegina si sia fermata in tempo.... ti abbraccio anche io...e grazie


Ciao bella donna... un abbraccio anche da me, fatti sentire.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Farfalla, sono sempre Stellacadente. Se il messaggio era riferito a me...beh...io non è che non ci sono...è che è da un pò che entro poco nel forum, leggo qualcosa qui e là...difficilmente riesco a rispondere, perchè adesso per me è una fase difficile, dove riesco solo a leggere (poco) e a condividere delle emozioni con chi scrive....senza però riuscire ad esprimerle.. Stavolta però ci sono riuscita perchè questa della lettera è una cosa chiarissima per me....l'ho passata uguale uguale...l'ho superata e non ci ripenserei più nemmeno sotto tortura a scrivere a "lei"....spero che Ciliegina si sia fermata in tempo.... ti abbraccio anche io...e grazie


:smile::smile:


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2012)

un abbraccio, stella


----------



## ciliegina (5 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma cavolo, un uomo non e' mica una vincita premio. Si può  essere realizzate anche senza.
> A volte a certi uomini e' meglio un pugno di mosche
> Mi sembra che abbiate gonfiato ben bene l'ego di tuo marito tu e lei. Forse a lei non interessa piu tuo marito, forse tante cose sono solo nella tua testa.
> Io credo per il tuo bene che dovresti cercare di chiudere dentro di te con lei, anche se so che non e' facile. Lei da sola non avrebbe fatto nulla. Tuo marito avrà fatto inviti, richieste, avrà detto parole...


Tu hai perfettamente ragione su tutto quello che dici, però le persone bisogna conoscerle per poter poi avere una visione di insieme. L'ego di mio marito probabilmente lo ha gonfiato lei e per questo a lui è piaciuta molto: io mi limitavo ad apprezzare quello che lui è senza scrivere o dire cose tipo "Fatti bono per me". Ed è vero che alcuni uomini valgono meno di un pugno di mosche, ora anche mio marito, però sempre più del marito di Wonder Kitty, questo a detta di chiunque. Anche lei ha poi ammesso e AMPIAMENTE dimostrato di aver scelto male.
Con lei ho già chiuso, credimi, ma puntualmente ci incontriamo. Abito in una città piccola, ci sono poche strade per lo shopping e il passeggio, mia figlia è in classe con la sua, lo saranno anche alle medie, ci incontreremo ancora per parecchi anni...ed è una rottura di palle.


----------



## Sabina (5 Aprile 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Tu hai perfettamente ragione su tutto quello che dici, però le persone bisogna conoscerle per poter poi avere una visione di insieme. L'ego di mio marito probabilmente lo ha gonfiato lei e per questo a lui è piaciuta molto: io mi limitavo ad apprezzare quello che lui è senza scrivere o dire cose tipo "Fatti bono per me". Ed è vero che alcuni uomini valgono meno di un pugno di mosche, ora anche mio marito, però sempre più del marito di Wonder Kitty, questo a detta di chiunque. Anche lei ha poi ammesso e AMPIAMENTE dimostrato di aver scelto male.
> Con lei ho già chiuso, credimi, ma puntualmente ci incontriamo. Abito in una città piccola, ci sono poche strade per lo shopping e il passeggio, mia figlia è in classe con la sua, lo saranno anche alle medie, ci incontreremo ancora per parecchi anni...ed è una rottura di palle.


Eh si! Tuo marito ha fatto proprio una gran cazzata!
Se proprio doveva farlo almeno poteva sceglierla un po' meno "vicina" alla vostra famiglia.


----------



## Leda (5 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Eh si! Tuo marito ha fatto proprio una gran cazzata!
> Se proprio doveva farlo almeno poteva sceglierla un po' meno "vicina" alla vostra famiglia.


E' esattamente la stessa cosa che ho pensato anch'io :up:


----------



## ciliegina (5 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Eh si! Tuo marito ha fatto proprio una gran cazzata!
> Se proprio doveva farlo almeno poteva sceglierla un po' meno "vicina" alla vostra famiglia.


la cazzata è successa proprio perché molto vicina.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Aprile 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> la cazzata è successa proprio perché molto vicina.


dici?...secondo me è stato un caso....un'occasione più a portata di mano rispetto ad altre possibili che possono capitare ovunque...anche il mio ha avuto l'accortezza di sceglierne una vicina, che anche io vedo spesso mio malgrado...e non finirò mai di maledirlo per questo, perchè per me è stata una doppia mancanza di rispetto...tradita...sotto al naso, così, senza porsi il problema, nemmeno che me ne potessi accorgere da un momento all'altro o che lei mi venisse a dire qualcosa...tradita con una che ovviamente, dovendola incontrare spesso per forza di cose, non so se riuscirò facilmente a dimenticare e ad ignorare....è come andare a togliere ogni volta la crosticina ad una ferita che si sta cicatrizzando faticosamente. quindi...hai la mia solidarietà e comprensione....ma non le scrivere, non le dire niente...cerca solo di stare bene con te stessa e per te stessa, è l'unica punizione possibile, per lei e pure per tuo marito. ti abbraccio
Stellacadente


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2012)

Carissima, basta dell'idraulico liquido sulla macchina la notte...poii il giorno dopo sarà stupendamente da riverniciare. Almeno le dai qualche problema in più alla troiazza.
Cara, ricordati che il male che ti è stato fatto...lo puoi riversare sulle due persone che te lo hanno fatto e dovranno stare zitte.


----------



## Sabina (7 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, basta dell'idraulico liquido sulla macchina la notte...poii il giorno dopo sarà stupendamente da riverniciare. Almeno le dai qualche problema in più alla troiazza.
> Cara, ricordati che il male che ti è stato fatto...lo puoi riversare sulle due persone che te lo hanno fatto e dovranno stare zitte.


Non e' detto che debbano stare zitte. Possono decidere anche di sporgere denuncia.


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non e' detto che debbano stare zitte. Possono decidere anche di sporgere denuncia.


Devono avere delle prove valide, nel resto si può rendere la vita un inferno tanto da far avere delle crisi isteriche.
Per lei sarebbe il caso di mettere peperoncino in polvere dentro le mutande del marito e l'idraulico liquido sulla macchina della amante. Poi se il marito si lamentasse un poco, un bel calcio nei maroni che è tutto da dimostrare se non ci sono testimoni e via.
Ricordiamoci che la vita è bella...ed è bello fare del male agli stronzi.


----------



## ciliegina (7 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Devono avere delle prove valide, nel resto si può rendere la vita un inferno tanto da far avere delle crisi isteriche.
> Per lei sarebbe il caso di mettere peperoncino in polvere dentro le mutande del marito e l'idraulico liquido sulla macchina della amante. Poi se il marito si lamentasse un poco, un bel calcio nei maroni che è tutto da dimostrare se non ci sono testimoni e via.
> Ricordiamoci che la vita è bella...ed è bello fare del male agli stronzi.


Mamma mia! E' troppo. Lei tiene pure la macchina in garage.


----------



## Flavia (7 Aprile 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Mamma mia! E' troppo. Lei tiene pure la macchina in garage.


in effetti l'idea dell'idraulico liquido è decisamente alquanto sconcertante
pensare alla vendetta è umano, metterla in pratica lo trovo rovinoso, può servire ad aggiungere solo dolore ad altro dolore


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> in effetti l'idea dell'idraulico liquido è decisamente alquanto sconcertante
> pensare alla vendetta è umano, metterla in pratica lo trovo rovinoso, può servire ad aggiungere solo dolore ad altro dolore


Per dimostrazione personale posso affermare di no. La vendetta è la riaffermazione di sè stessi nel più grande modo e dopo ci si ritrova un poco vuoiti di certo (si perde uno scopo), ma sicuri di sè come prima del tradimento. Quindi per chi lo vuole, che si faccia la sua vendetta, ci acquisterà solo la sicurezza che ha perso e su questo ne ho la certezza per averlo fatto una volta, mi pento di non averlo fatto la seconda volta per rispetto al nonno morto della pompinara.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per dimostrazione personale posso affermare di no. La vendetta è la riaffermazione di sè stessi nel più grande modo e dopo ci si ritrova un poco vuoiti di certo (si perde uno scopo), ma sicuri di sè come prima del tradimento. Quindi per chi lo vuole, che si faccia la sua vendetta, ci acquisterà solo la sicurezza che ha perso e su questo ne ho la certezza per averlo fatto una volta, mi pento di non averlo fatto la seconda volta per rispetto al nonno morto della pompinara.


65 milioni di morti.
Solo perchè Hitler voleva vendicarsi dell'affronto subito dai tedeschi con le umiliazioni della prima guerra mondiale.
Una vendetta terrificante che portò al popolo tedesco indubbi vantaggi.
1) Lo stato occupato
2) Lo stato diviso
3) Capitale divisa in 4 e tutti che li tendono con la sciopa.

Poi dicono che la storia insegna: quanto è vero!

Ricorda Daniele: per quanto tu faccia: non c'è forza al mondo che possa levarti questa consapevolezza: sei stato tradito!


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Aprile 2012)

Ma mantieni la tua dignita' per favore.
Non ho mai pensato minimamrnte a contatrare l'amante di mio marito, mi sono sempre sentita oltre.
Ora che io sono amante, ricevessi una lettera cosi' , mi farei due risate.


----------



## aristocat (8 Aprile 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Per me non è facile cancellare ogni cosa: tu vuoi farlo e devi farlo perché non credo ti faccia piacere pensare continuamente al tuo comportamento e a quello che ne è conseguito. ù
> Qualche parola, io, invece voglio ancora dirtela, giusto per fugare quei pochi dubbi che ancora puoi avere.
> Fatti un regalo: non pensare mai di essere una brava persona, abituati a vederti così come appari agli altri, come sei realmente, ti risparmierai delusioni inutili.
> Con questo non voglio dire che tu sia una prostituta, no, questo è solo un aspetto che mostri volentieri del tuo carattere. Voglio dire che quello che ti frega è la consapevolezza della vita che hai e hai avuto. *Misera, penosa. Lo so*.
> ...


Ciliegina, forse arrivo tardi... Le parti che ho messo in grassetto, sono ingiustificabili, anche dette da una donna tradita che soffre. Mandi quella lettera = affronti il problema dall'angolazione sbagliata...


----------



## aristocat (8 Aprile 2012)

PS: sulla parte che ho grassettato in blu: ne sei sicura?


----------



## ciliegina (9 Aprile 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ciliegina, forse arrivo tardi... Le parti che ho messo in grassetto, sono ingiustificabili, anche dette da una donna tradita che soffre. Mandi quella lettera = affronti il problema dall'angolazione sbagliata...


Le ho scritte perché ne sono sicura. Prima di scoprire mio marito ho avuto modo di osservare lei, e mi sono accorta di quanto soffrisse a vivere la sua vita, che non era quella che immaginava per sé. Poi è successo tutto quanto e ho agito e parlato anche con lei. A febbraio l'ultima volta quando mi ha confermato ancora  tutto ciò che tu hai grassettato di nero. Addirittura mi ha confessato che per un anno non riusciva a sopportare le figlie, cercava di stare quanto più possibile fuori casa, lontana dalla sua famiglia.
Per quanto riguarda il blu, sì, mio marito ed io eravamo in armonia.


----------

